
Vodafone Forced to Send Pro-Government Text Messages in Egypt - shawndumas
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/vodafone_forced_to_send_pro-government_text_messag.php
======
joshfraser
Forced? What would be the consequences if they had stood up and said "no"?
Time to grow some balls Vodafone. That government you're obeying will be gone
soon anyway.

